# ******* 101- How to Skin a Catfish



## MathGeek (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

I bet you're a northern transplant because you certainly don't know squat about ********, but you flaunt the name like you do. I take it offensive so I never look at your videos. Maybe I should so I can mark it as Dislike. 
I know you're just trying to make money, but You should really rethink your title headings.
FYI, ******** don't skin catfish, we filet them. The same as a bass, filet down the backbone to about 1" from the tail, flip it, and filet the meat off the skin. Wa-la, no fuss, no mess.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Needle nose pliers.😂😅😂😅


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

You call yourself a ******* and don't own a set of catfish skinners and have to use needle nose pliers?


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

I believe he's trying to portray that ******** are dumb asses. What he doesn't seem to grasp is He's the Dumb-Ass.


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

Real ******* would have a nail pertruding from that handrail to stick him on


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

I don't even have a youtube account, But I will have shortly just because of this guy. 
If everyone would get a youtube account, everyone could open his "*******" videos without actually watching it, giving it a Thumbs Down as a Dislike for Labeling people. 
Maybe then he'll lose advertisers (if he even has any) and he'll be pissing in the wind like so many others for labeling people.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

CurDog said:


> I don't even have a youtube account, But I will have shortly just because of this guy.
> If everyone would get a youtube account, everyone could open his "*******" videos without actually watching it, giving it a Thumbs Down as a Dislike for Labeling people.
> Maybe then he'll lose advertisers (if he even has any) and he'll be pissing in the wind like so many others for labeling people.


Most of his videos have hardly any views .


----------



## Yellow River Cat (May 3, 2008)

kmerr80 said:


> Real ******* would have a nail pertruding from that handrail to stick him on


A real ******* would have an outside sink beside a tree or post with a nail in it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thumper168 (Jan 18, 2011)

A true ******* doesn’t do anything to a catfish, he drinks beer while watching his wife do it after she cleans the boat. You guys are behind the times 😂


----------



## MathGeek (Mar 31, 2012)

kingfish501 said:


> You call yourself a ******* and don't own a set of catfish skinners and have to use needle nose pliers?


When teaching someone how to do something they've never done before, is it better to show them how to do it with tools they likely already own, or with a new tool they likely need to buy?

After all, how many folks who need to see a demonstration on how to skin a catfish already own catfish skinners?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

MathGeek said:


> When teaching someone how to do something they've never done before, is it better to show them how to do it with tools they likely already own, or with a new tool they likely need to buy?
> 
> After all, how many folks who need to see a demonstration on how to skin a catfish already own catfish skinners?


Most definitely the new tool to buy cause it’s the correct tool.


----------



## Alumacrafty (Feb 4, 2018)

Geez, a real ******* would put that catfish between a couple chevys, ford or dodge don’t have enough git up and go, and pull the skin off. Tractors and ATV will work in pinch. 5 second rule if falls in dirt.


----------



## WRM (Jul 31, 2012)

Most ******** I know (myself included) would be more likely to use catfish skinners as needle nose pliers than the other way around. But, to each his own.


----------

